# New Hampshire State Police



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyone going up there to run around like an idiot next month? Carpool anyone? Anyone here go through the process before? If I get on up there, I'm packing up my wife and kids! The only other option will be the MBTA, I'm not holding my breath for local hiring...Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

It is probably posted somewhere else on here, there were a few discussions last summer about NHSP.

Dress nicely for the exam; they will comment if they think you look like a slob waiting in line! Pass the written, you come back for the PAT that afternoon. Get your physical form taken care of and make sure you follow all the directions as to what paperwork to bring.

If you can pass the PAT, you have a good shot of getting hired -- they have tough minimum standards. You bench first, then situps/pushups, then upstairs for the run.

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Ditto what Tomahawk said. Dress nicely, speak formally and politely (use "sir" and "maam" when addressing both troopers and any civilian staff), stand and sit up straight. They will take notice. Just got a call that they are starting my backgrounds this week. Hopefully it will go smoothly!

Alex


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Never really heard much about them, except that they have very strict eye sight standards.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

two words: Military Bearing


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

They are in fact very strict about the eyes... 20/40 uncorrected, 20/20 corrected, both eyes. They will accept scheduled laser surgery as long as you meet the 20/40 standard after, and you have documentation in hand.

-Mike


----------

